
Ask HN: Should usage of bots be banned in politics? - raulk
&quot;5% of #MacronGate users account for 40% of tweets. The most prolific tweeted 1668X&#x2F;24 hrs―faster than one RT per min, all day with no sleep.&quot; — Nicole Perlroth [0]<p>Remember the time politics was done by humans, for humans?<p>Should social networks like Twitter and Facebook detect  and stop robot accounts from spreading propaganda?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;nicoleperlroth&#x2F;status&#x2F;860881406393765889
======
golergka
Why the peculiar focus on politics?

